# Rental..Worth it?



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Have you found out what they are charging for the monthly rent on these? They're not too far from me, I drive by them pretty much any time I go to town. They don't look bad from the outside and it looks like a pretty cool rental idea, if they aren't too expensive on the monthly rent. 

By the time you're at OSU, I might have openings in my boarding too, so give me a holler when you are looking for a spot for your horses. Also, if these horsey places don't work out for you, check with Harry Marton, he rents to a LOT of college kids and is very ethical and nice to work with. If I had a rental property to manage, I'd have him do it. Marton, Harry - Harry Marton Realtors, Stillwater, OK : Reviews and maps - Yahoo! Local


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Alright thanks!!! the 3 room is $1500 a month, not sure yet what the duplexes rent is.
How much is your boarding? (at first I thought it said boarding school and I wa like "my horses manners are not THAT bad!!" lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I wish we had something like that here. I've never seen such a thing. It looks like a cool place, nicely taken care of.

I guess it would depend on what you would be able to afford. I know board for two horses around here would be at the minimum of $300 per horse. Apartments are expensive and can be around $600 minimum. So your looking at $1200 minimum for an apartment and 2 horses, but like I said, I've never seen anything like that where I live. So the convince of having the horses right there would be awesome.

Very cool. I would definitely do it.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I also like it because with dorms you have to pay for meal plans and such, but here i could just make a sandwich everyday!! lol and I'd also have to think about the electricity bill etc.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Make sure you check with your school regarding living off campus policies. Some places require you to live on campus for a certain number of years unless you commute. Also its not always cheaper to live off campus. When I was in college I considered living off campus, but after working out the exact cost, it would have been about $2000 more to live off campus in my area if you didn't want to live in the worst run down awful place. Also would you be in a dorm, or in an on campus apartment? If you have access to a kitchen or stove in your place youa are not always required to pay for a meal plan. I went two years without a meal plan and still lived on campus. Just some things to think about


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It's not unusual for rentals here to include your basic utilties like electric, water and gas (if it's available), so check on that too. I don't know if OSU would make you live on campus after going to a JC and coming in as a Junior. I know that as a Freshman they do have to live on campus but after the first year, I think you can move off if you like. I had a Freshman living here one year because she got there and found out they'd messed up and had too many freshman for the dorms and didn't have room. So, she rented a room from us and had a huge bedroom 1.5 baths and free use of the kitchen if she wanted though I think she had a meal plan and just ate on campus, I don't remember her ever using the kitchen. Not something I do often but for a real good kid who wasn't a partier, it worked out fine. 

For the board, right now because of the drought I'm at $300 for 'pasture' though the only difference between my pasture boarders and full boarders at this point is the stall. Everyone gets free choice grass hay round bales, Strategy 2X/day and bermuda grass at night if stalled over night. I have enough stalls that even the pasture boarders go inside in really nasty weather. And if I'm short a stall or 2, I have a couple horses who are mellow enough that they can play "aisle monitor" and give up their stalls to someone else if need be. (MY horses only, obviously, if you pay for a stall, it's yours.)

I'm hoping the drought will quit pretty soon and grass will be plentiful again so I can lower my prices. Right now it's almost like boarding in So. CA or AZ because I have no actual pasture anymore. I'm also full right now, so not taking in any new boarders until I either sell a couple or someone else moves a horse.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I talked to the people at OSU, and it is required that you have the meal plan...so yeah..and yes, since i would be entering OSU as a junior, i wouldnt have to live on campus. my parents won't have to worry about paying for horse feed, I can easily feed two on my own. And I'm working super hard for scholarships and such, so that would make it easier.
300 isn't too bad!!! Nothing compared to the 800 we used to pay 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Here is a few boarding facilities around Oklahoma City.. 
$450 or $500 stall boarding, $250 pasture boarding equestrian horse boarding in Oklahoma city oklahoma
$575-600 stall, $350 pasture
Welcome To Cadence Equestrian Center - Cadence Equestrian Center


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks, but OKC is about an hour and a half to two hours from Stillwater. I'm really wanting my horses with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## proequine (Jul 9, 2009)

This place must be brand new, have not seen it or have had anyone that has been there... Great business idea. :clap:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> I talked to the people at OSU, and it is required that you have the meal plan...so yeah..and yes, since i would be entering OSU as a junior, i wouldnt have to live on campus. my parents won't have to worry about paying for horse feed, I can easily feed two on my own. And I'm working super hard for scholarships and such, so that would make it easier.
> 300 isn't too bad!!! Nothing compared to the 800 we used to pay
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


$800 for PASTURE BOARD? MOTHER OF GOD! Where were you? Normally around here, when pasture is plentiful, $200 is pricey and I only get away with it because I include grain and shelter durning ugly weather!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

It was actually stall board, for one horse. Ever heard of a man named Rod Dunbar? He's been on the news many times for cheating people out of money and horses. We were new to horses and didn't know any better. The reason it was so high was because my horse was in training and got ridden....once a week...lol he also talked us into a $1200 saddle and my first horse who was 4 at the time. Oh yes, let's put an 11 year old who has never owned a horse on this. Then of course he talked us into breeding this horse to "calm her down". Oh, yeah, the stud was one of the other boarders horses. so sassy is my illegitimate child
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

OMILOWERED, I hate folks like that! They give all horse people a bad name and make everyone look shady. 

$800 for full board and training (if they are actually DOING the training) isn't too bad, but ......your situation.......grrrrrr!

@Bridlewood - yes, they're brand new construction, I don't think they're even available for rent yet, I think this summer, maybe?


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh yes, it was sooo awesome. NOT. We didn't know any better, and of course now we do. I really don't think he did any training on her what-so-ever. I was the one who taught (when we finally brought her home) her pretty much everything other than sidepass and pivot.
I'd really like to be able to register Sassy, but this is her 5 year old year, La Roan Ranger is now a gelding and his REAL owners would probably like a stud fee. Which we paid to Rod already, but I am sure they had no idea Ranger was even bred to Dream. And, random question. Is it normal for a breeder to breed a mare 5 times in one week? I found that kinda weird. Especially for a late April baby. Lol


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Some people subscribe to the 'breed 'em til they go out' theory and might even breed the mare more than once a day. If turned out together the stallion will mount a mare many times in one day and go for several days until she's not receptive anymore. 

Most breeders now a days, do once every other day until the mare is no longer receptive or until she shows that she's ovulated via Ultrasound. I don't know if MOST breeders, but a lot of them now, only do AI and no more live cover. I know I only do AI with my stallion, no live cover on outside mares.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

They did live cover, and he was a bit of a violent stud sometimes..I am sure Dream was like "Dude you are way too old for me!! This is so wrong!!!"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I love the house and horse board opportunity in Stillwater. Brilliant!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I know right? I'm hoping that when i got that they aren't all taken! lol!


----------

